# Alzheimer's (The Diabetes Connection)



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2013)

*Diabetes May Double Your Risk of Alzheimer's Disease*
=========================================


The number of Alzheimer's patients is increasing worldwide. We have posted
several articles previously about Alzheimer's disease, but what you might be
looking for is the real cause of it as well as the definite method to prevent
the disease. Yes, knowing the real root cause of Alzheimer's can prove
indispensable to humanity in the war against progressive mental illnesses.

According to medical researchers, there is a link between diabetes and
Alzheimer's disease. Studies show that patients suffering specifically with type
2 diabetes are at a higher risk of developing Alzheimer's later in life. Doctors
believe that high levels of sugar in the body may lead to Alzheimer's disease.


*## How Beta-Amyloid Triggers Alzheimer's Disease*

Beta-amyloid is a naturally occurring peptide in the brain that serves many
functions. Eventually it is decomposed by human enzymes.

However, an unhealthy body will hinder the performance of these enzymes. When
this happens, the beta-amyloid peptides in the brain will begin to accumulate
over the years and will cause destruction of brain cells.


*## What is the Link between Diabetes and Alzheimer's disease?*

One of the amyloid-degrading enzymes is "insulysin". This enzyme is also known
as IDE or Insulin-degrading enzyme.

Now, eating sugar increases your blood sugar levels and blood insulin. The
enzyme insulysin helps degrade insulin and tries to restore normal insulin
levels.

The problem is since this is the same enzyme that decomposes or degrades the
beta-amyloid peptides, high insulin levels will exhaust the available insulysin
in your body. Therefore, the normal degradation of beta-amyloid peptides will be
prevented leading to beta-amyloid buildup.

This only shows why people with type 2 diabetes are at a greater risk and more
likely to experience symptoms of Alzheimer's disease.


*## Obese People Are at Risk, too!*

Insulin resistance is quite common among obese people. Avoid eating too much to
prevent getting fat or overweight. It is important to observe an active
lifestyle and a good balanced diet.

Beta-amyloid can begin accumulating in the body at the age of 40. Avoiding
obesity at middle-age will help prevent Alzheimer's disease, including other
lifestyle-related diseases like diabetes.


*## How Do You Remedy or Treat Alzheimer's Disease*

We conducted an experiment and started by gathering a group of 10 Alzheimer's
patients.

At first, we thought of having everyone take a cooking session together. All the
10 patients gathered and started cooking while smiling, laughing, and chatting
with each other. They enjoyed the session and they were able to cook various
dishes remarkably.

Several studies show that a moment of joy, laughter, and happiness, can help
prevent symptoms of Alzheimer's disease! Remember the famous quote "Laughter is
the best medicine"?


*## Prevention is Better than Cure*

Symptoms of dementia and Alzheimer's progress slowly and can go unnoticeable
even for several years, until your family or friends suddenly find it one day.

Not only will a healthy diet and regular exercise help prevent Alzheimer's
disease, but having an active social life can greatly protect you from symptoms
of dementia and Alzheimer's.

Engaging in social activities is one of the simplest ways to escape from the
disease.

In fact, some of our friends attend cooking gathering every week. Find
activities that suit your lifestyle the best. The more you do this in your daily
life, the stronger and longer your brain will work.

Just remember, by having an active and healthy brain, you may be able to
prevent, slow down, and even reverse, the symptoms of dementia and Alzheimer's
disease.

----------------------------------------------------------
About the Author:
Junji Takano is a Japanese health researcher involved in electromedicine. In
1968, he invented PYRO-ENERGEN, the first electrostatic therapy device that
effectively eradicates viral diseases, cancer, and diseases of unknown cause.
Free newsletter: http://www.pyroenergen.com/newsletter.htm
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 16, 2014)

Sea, my ex husband was type 2 diabetic, and he refused to take his medication on a regular basic. I noticed that his memory was not good at all. He was only 48 when we divorced, and his memory was really bad, and that was eight years ago. I am sure it is much worse now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sure it's worse now too.  I take Chromium Picolinate daily as a preventative of diabetes, type 2 is prevalent in my immediate family.  Also, Bitter Melon supplement when I have it.  Also taking a spoonful of unrefined extra virgin Coconut Oil daily, to prevent Alzheimer's, also in my family.


----------



## d0ug (Feb 18, 2014)

Stay away from statin drugs the FDA said that anyone taking statin have a 52% chance of getting diabetes and 100% of getting Alz.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> *Diabetes May Double Your Risk of Alzheimer's Disease*
> =========================================
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...



This is the same Junji Takano who wrote on their website:



> The truth is, oxygen does not travel freely in the blood, and ionized  forms of oxygen have very short life. Also, diatomic oxygen is toxic to  living cells, and ionic forms of oxygen are even deadlier.


source

Oxygen DOES travel freely in the arteries, diatomic oxygen makes up almost 21% of our atmosphere and which we require to exist, and ionic forms of oxygen are hardly deadly - they are in fact a part of fats, fatty acids, carbohydrates, amino acids and proteins.



> Water is purported to be ionized when it has been exposed to an electric  current, to separate the positive ions from the negative ions. This is  supposed to give you two types of water—one that is acidic and one that  is alkaline. The alkaline water is the good water you're supposed to  drink. The acidic water is the “not-good” one you're supposed to avoid  drinking.



No, it does NOT give you "two types of water" - electrolytic conversion results in atoms of hydrogen and divalent oxygen, neither of which by itself could by any stretch of the imagination be considered a form of water.

This man is advertising, without shame, a cure for cancer. Be wary of what you accept as truth from him.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 18, 2014)

So I give up statins, and die of a heart attack before I have a chance to get diabetes or Alzheimer's..


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2014)

If anyone is still not sure of this person's qualifications in the health field, here's another excerpt from his blog - 



> At first, all children suffering from Down syndrome look alike all over  the world regardless of race and color. Also, most of them have a Simian  line in their palms. This is medically known as "Single transverse  palmar crease" or "Simian crease". The behaviors of such children show  ape-like activity such as smile when they are happy and anger when they  are sad. Is there anyone who could answer the above mystery? Yes, many  people can answer that.
> 
> In 1961, I met several traditional healers in the deep mountain tribes  of Burma (Myanmar) and Malaya (Malaysia). There I witnessed two  exorcists performing at mothers who have children with Down's syndrome. I  had difficulties to accept the fact but there were no tricks around  them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 18, 2014)

What??


----------



## rt3 (Feb 18, 2014)

wow--note on o2, extremely reactive, and causes -- wait for it--- oxidation to everything it comes into contact. can be good or bad. hyperbaric oxygen is used to tread diseases, hydrogen is also diavalent, ozone or o3 is ionic and very toxic. o2 can travel in the blood stream but would be scavenged by hemoglobin almost immediately that's why its there. 
and down syndrome has one less set of chromosomes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2014)

rt3 said:


> wow--note on o2, extremely reactive, and causes -- wait for it--- oxidation to everything it comes into contact. can be good or bad. hyperbaric oxygen is used to tread diseases, hydrogen is also diavalent, ozone or o3 is ionic and very toxic. o2 can travel in the blood stream but would be scavenged by hemoglobin almost immediately that's why its there.
> and down syndrome has one less set of chromosomes.



Actually, H is and always has been _univalent_, except when it forms hypervalent bonds - for example, bifluoride or diborane. It has only one electron in its outer shell. 

Is not oxygen-rich blood carried in arteries? Hemoglobin A makes up roughly 92% of the body's supply, and IT carries oxygen, no? 100ml of blood binds what, 20ml oxygen?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 18, 2014)

Well if the number of Alzheimer's patients is increasing worldwide and there is a link between Alzheimer's & diabetes... has there also been an increase in the number of diabetic patients worldwide?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your input SifuPhil, much appreciated.  You're much more knowledgeable than I am about these things.  I have heard that Alzheimer's is considered Type 3 Diabetes, and thought this article may be of use to some people.  I will keep all you say in mind, and not quote any information from this author again in the future. :thanks:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2014)

... or you _could_ quote from him, and I'll be on your tail with my little red editing pencil grasped in my sweaty little hand ... :rofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> ... or you _could_ quote from him, and I'll be on your tail with my little red editing pencil grasped in my sweaty little hand ... :rofl:



No, don't want to spread the word of someone like that...enough BS being spread in the world today.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> No, don't want to spread the word of someone like that...enough BS being spread in the world today.



Good point - I bow to your wisdom.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 18, 2014)

nay, most atmospheric Hydrogen is h2, although as an element in the universe composing for than 65% of its total mass, its  elemental. stuff works great for blowing up balloons.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 18, 2014)

forgot to add its the only analytical solution to the Schrodinger equation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

rt3 said:


> nay, most atmospheric Hydrogen is h2, although as an element in the universe composing for than 65% of its total mass, its  elemental. stuff works great for blowing up balloons.



_Molecular_ hydrogen, yes - I was referring to its regular atomic state. 

I always preferred N[SUB]2[/SUB]O for balloons.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd have to laugh at that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

It's a gas.


----------

